# Ms211 won't keep running



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I installed new piston and cylinder.New carburetor. It will only start if I pour fuel in carb.and keep running if I pump the throttle. Then dies


----------



## DieCastMahal (Aug 15, 2018)

*what is that*

what is that


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ms211 stihl chainsaw


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like you have a bad air leak, if you can keep it running spray/dribble brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along the mating surfaces if the engine tempo changes you have found the leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you find a leak as above - you will probably have to remove and reinstall the carb anyway. Might as well do that again and make sure the mating surfaces, internals line up properly and all other connections were done properly. :cheers2:


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, I tore the saw completely down again. It has new crank seals,new carburetor, new piston and cylinder. Still won't start unless I add fuel to carburetor. Will not idle,so I can't use brake cleaner around carburetor because I have to keep pumping throttle to keep it running. I went back to the original carburetor and it does the same thing.


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

The piston and cylinder are aftermarket could that cause the problem.I took new plug out and it was fouled.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

You can't just throw a new carb on and expect it to run correctly, setting idle and full load on a small 2 stroke like chainsaw is an art to itself.


----------

